# help!!!! will not roll mtd 94 ranch king 15hp b&s



## rancherking (Jun 23, 2011)

ok lets start with starting, just a click from a wire that runs to the bottom of the carb i thought it was the solenoid changed it still just a click so i checked all the safety switches found the wire that runs to the seat was loose fixed it still just a click.The mower will start with a jump to starter,also jumping the solenoid hot from battery to starter it will start.tested the switch off the solenoid and the hot to the starter and to the switch like 0.23 v and 0 to the starter.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

*solenoids*

Welcome to the forum,Rancherking! The small solenoid at the bottom of the carb,is supposed to click.It's the fuel solenoid,and it shuts off the fuel when the key is turned off,so the enginedoesn't backfire as much.As for the starting problem ,it sounds as though the starter solenoid isn't activating.First,make sure the battery is fully charged.Then,connect the black lead ,of a volt meter,to a good ground,and the red lead to the solenoid terminal that the battery cable goes to.It should read full battery voltage.Next,connect the red volt meter lead to the small solenoid terminal ,that is fed from the ignition switch,and turn the key to the "start "position.It should read full battery voltage,until you release it(if there are 2 small terminals,one may have voltage as soon as the key is turned to the "on" position,for an accessory feed,and the other is the solenoid feed).If it has full voltage,connect the red meter lead to the larger terminal that goes to the starter itself,and turn the key to the "start" position,again.You should have full battery voltage.If not,the solenoid is bad,or not grounded.It grounds through the mounting bolt. good luck.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

P.S. Check for a blown fuse,as well.There's usually one in the system,somewhere.


----------



## rancherking (Jun 23, 2011)

12345678911


----------



## rancherking (Jun 23, 2011)

well soon as i got it home thats the first thing i checked the fuse it was melted replaced it.brb going to tinker on it


----------

